# Japan Forum > Japan Practical >  Leniancy on alcohol in Japan?

## Rathma

In my country 19 is the legal drinking age (which I am), but I forgot that Japan is 20.

Do you get carded often in places like Tokyo? People tell me I look old for my age and i'm over 6 feet. I just don't want to be left out of the clubs if they are very strict with that stuff.

----------


## nice gaijin

I do have some friends that were turned away from clubs for being underaged. Clubs in general might be more strict than izakaya or karaoke joints that serve alcohol, but i don't remember ever getting carded. Granted, I rarely went to clubs, and was already over 20.

----------


## GaijinPunch

Clubs are *NOW* way more strict that basically any other establishment. Buying from a convenience store or bar shouldn't be a problem at all. The clubs basically want the cops off of them. There's so much other illegal activity going on the do what they can to appease them at the door.

----------


## Rathma

That kind of sucks. Oh well, I wouldn't have much money to spend at clubs every night anyways. 

What other nightlife things are there to do in tokyo for a gaijin? Besides karaoke, I can't sing.  :Okashii:

----------


## Derfel

Well, like anywhere else... stay home and study lol  :Laughing:  Do they let folks in restaurants and caf&#233;'s and such? Or are they as strict with this issue as strict they are with bars? Hmm, i thank God that one can drink alcohol from 18 here where i live. I mean, once you're around say sixteen, you probably can control your drinking well enough, so i don't see why they're so strict about all this.

----------


## Glenski

I find it sad that drinking seems to be the only means for some people to enjoy their evenings.

Read
Go to movies
Rent DVDs
Visit friends
Go to a coffee shop
Check out a manga cafe
Join a club or hobby group
Shop
Walk around and sightsee
Take pictures
Eat out
Explore the city

----------


## Calchas

Buying beer in Japan is easier then here in the states for me. I am over 40 and still get carded here. Granted I look much yonger then I am, its funny to get carded by people who where not even born when I was legal to drink. When they give me lip I always say "when 48 you are look as good you will not" while pointing at my latest eye candy girlfriend  :Smilie: 

But in Japan no one gives a second though to my age.

----------


## ArmandV

> Buying beer in Japan is easier then here in the states for me. I am over 40 and still get carded here. Granted I look much yonger then I am, its funny to get carded by people who where not even born when I was legal to drink. When they give me lip I always say "when 48 you are look as good you will not" while pointing at my latest eye candy girlfriend 
> But in Japan no one gives a second though to my age.


At your age, getting carded would be considered a compliment.

----------


## Calchas

> At your age, getting carded would be considered a compliment.



Yeap, I agree. So I always have fun with it. I get a chance to break out my Yoda impression  :Smiling:

----------


## Kama

I agree with Glenski. :]

I got carded to, at the age of 25. Not sure about this year, cause I didn'tbuy the alcohol really. But I irritate when I get carded.

----------


## maushan3

Yeah, I live in Japan, am 17 years old and no problem. Not that I have drank, I haven't drank anything really, try to stay away from trouble actually, but I sometimes go to Izakaya or something with another exchange student who is 23 and have never been carded. They just ask me what I'm gonna drink, to which I always respond to water.

It would be no problem regarding buying alcohol, I haven't tried nightclubs, though.

Mauricio

----------


## krisxtokyo

I'm 19. I have never been carded at any bar, adult shop, resturant or store. *knocks on wood, but im almost 20 anyway* I don't go clubbing but some of my friends said they have been carded at night clubs and host/hostess bars. I heard the exception is more gaijin oriented places or trashy places like gas panic. The more expensive, or "theme" related or japanese orientated places I hear usually do.

----------


## Numark

I would have to agree with the rest... I visited Japan for several weeks when I had just turned 19 (21 now) and never got carded for buying alcohol (to sneak it into karaoke places, it's a lot cheaper than their premium drinks) or when I went to izakaya. I also never saw anyone else (Japanese or otherwise) get carded. I did not go to any clubs though, so I wouldn't know about that... Japan's drinking age is kind of based on the honor system... I'm sure they wouldn't sell it to an obviously underage person, but if you look close they aren't going to question you. Also, I have noticed that Japanese people assume people of non-japanese race are older than they are... I had people assuming I was 25 when I was 19, and I think I look young!

----------

